# Still finding ticks (using k9 advantix II)



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

I pulled three ticks with sacks off jenna in the last two weeks. I'm currently using k9 Advantix II every month. What's the purpose of using flea/tick treatment if it's not going to work? Anyone else having issues with this product and can you suggest something better?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sometimes the products stop working in specific regions. Call your vet and see what other options there are. You might try Frontline or Vectra instead.


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

We just put on the second month of Vectra 3D. Even though we walk in the woods and fields every day, Effie has not had one tick since 3 days after we started. She used to get 2 or 3 every day. We are very happy with this product.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

I was thinking of trying Vectra 3D but have read so many horrible reviews about it I'm a little leery.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Try Bug Off Garlic from Springtime, Inc. It's kept my dogs tick free for many years. It does take about 3 weeks to build up in the system.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Some of the products it takes up to 24 hrs for the ticks to die and fall off. So you will still find ticks on your dog. Not sure about how that particular product is supposed to work though?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I've used that product for a couple of years and it has been excellent for me. Not a single complaint.

I switched from Frontline because it just seemed to quit being effective. Have you used the Advantix II for a long time?


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

chelle said:


> I've used that product for a couple of years and it has been excellent for me. Not a single complaint.
> 
> I switched from Frontline because it just seemed to quit being effective. Have you used the Advantix II for a long time?


I've been using it for about 3+ years now and would find the occasional tick but 3 in the last couple weeks seems excessive to me. Maybe it's a case like Jax08 mentioned, and it's just not effective anymore for my dogs in my area :shrug:


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Ali B. said:


> I've been using it for about 3+ years now and would find the occasional tick but 3 in the last couple weeks seems excessive to me. Maybe it's a case like Jax08 mentioned, and it's just not effective anymore for my dogs in my area :shrug:


Maybe that's exactly what it is. I know that was the case for me with Frontline. Hope you find a brand that will be effective!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I also use Advantix II and am finding ticks. We had a very very mild winter and an early spring, so the bugs are really bad this year. Plus, my yard backs up to an open field. I'm at my wit's end.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I have used this for years on prior dogs and never had a problem. The last week of the month cycle, I found four ticks on Rocket. The package says for dogs at 55 pounds and over--he's 80 pounds so I figure I only get about three weeks of full effectiveness. Next time I'm getting the bigger package (for larger dogs I mean). Since I reapplied we haven't found any.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

RocketDog said:


> I have used this for years on prior dogs and never had a problem. The last week of the month cycle, I found four ticks on Rocket. The package says for dogs at 55 pounds and over--*he's 80 pounds so I figure I only get about three weeks of full effectiveness*. Next time I'm getting the bigger package (for larger dogs I mean). Since I reapplied we haven't found any.


Good point. Mine are 60 lbs, so easily go the 30 days. Sometimes I try to go a few extra. Maybe I'm just really lucky here, I'm not having tick problems at all. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

i use certifect, works great here, frontline and advantix didnt work well.


----------

